# Looking for advice on slim acoustics



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Howdy, maybe someone in here can give me some decent suggestions.

I play a lot of electric guitar. I have a good Larrivee acoustic but I'm looking for a slim-line acoustic with more of an electric feel. I'd most often be playing it unplugged.... something with a nice fast-ish neck and good access to those upper frets. Now I know that such creatures often involve compromises of various sorts, but I'm looking for something decent in the $600 - $1000 dollar range brand new - meaning I've no problem with buying one used, I just need to know what options are out there. I haven't gotten very far with this - so far, mostly just poking around on the net. I've actually had a chance to play around quite a bit with a Washburn Rover but I've not been particularly impressed. I'm not really looking for a mini-guitar or a travel guitar; no, more like a full-sized with an electric guitar's general profile but a true hollow body.

Things I've looked into a bit: Godin's Multiac series (I'd want the steelstring version), Fender's Telecoustics and Stratacoustics, and Ibanez' Talman series. 

Anyone able to offer up experiences with any of the above guitars, or able to make a suggestion for another make and model? Reason I'm asking is this, plain and simple: I often play my electrics unplugged these days, just so I can keep my chops and work on song structures and new ideas but not make an amplified racket... that, and I tend to jack 'em directly into an audio-in box and record in Logic with Guitar Rig 2... basically I can't make a lot of noise in my current situation so my amp stays silent... for now. All of which is an attempt to explain that I like the ease of playing a great electric guitar, but preferably with a little more acoustic presence... something slim so that I can play it sitting down as easily as standing up... my Larrivee is a big'un to get used to after playing on a Strat or SG type for a few hours. This is a category I've never really explored before - for me it's either been straight-up dreadnoughts or solid-body electrics, whereas what I'm searching for occupies a middle ground between the two.

So... any help you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Go Godin... Best bang for buck.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks - yeah, the Godin lineup seems the most solid. I've read a fair amount of reviews of slim Fenders online and it seems that there's lots of flakey problems associated with them. The QC seems really uneven, I dunno. Hopefully others will respond to this thread in time. Off to research what I might expect to pay for a used Multiac steel string.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If you have the money in your budget you could look at the T5 from Taylor.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow... nice guitars, but ouch - a bit pricey for what I'm seeking. And I still have to wonder what it would sound like as an acoustic. Still, for that kind of money I have to assume it would have to be pretty damned decent. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Go Godin... Best bang for buck.


Very True. I've played the Multiac quite a bit (buddy has one) and they are an incredible instrument for the money. I would own one myself, but I don't have enough use for one to justify it just yet (oh it will come, the GAS for one of my own will hit). I've also played a B. C. Rich Mockingbird slimline and it sounds pretty damn good plugged in.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm i wouldnt go for the bc rich but thats just not my style you might like that kinda thing but my buddy and bandmate has a fender stratacoustic that sounds pretty decent pluged in and unplugged i have played it quite a bit and i like the feel of it and he hasnt had any problems with it so far... and he has had it for 2 or 3 years now? i donno but i think they are worth checking out


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. Going to look closer at the Mulitiacs and the A6... best bang for the buck seems to be the way to go and Godin's got a good track record in this regard. Next step is to walk into the acoustic section fo a few area stores and start playin'. Cheers.


----------



## Don't Fret (Jul 26, 2007)

You may want to try the Epiphone Performer series, i've used a few, nice bright sound when unplugged pretty decent neck action on them to.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Don't fret, will check out that suggestion now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I owned and sold one of the very early A-series Acousticasters. That was a mistake. Great guitar live for acoustic tones. The sympathetic vibrating elements under the bridge really help make it sound much larger than it is. I'd buy one again in a heartbeat. You can also check out Carvin. They've got the AC-series thinlines. Honestly though: Godin owns this space. They do it up best when it comes to thin acoustics IMO.


----------

